

Car key immobiliser hack revelations blocked by UK court - RobAley
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23487928

======
woud420
Surprising, since this technology is pretty much at the root of any new car
remote starting product.

~~~
Create
Not surprising at all. In fact, this is pseudoscience and has nothing to do
with research.

There have been custom built electronics available for years, some disguised
as simple mp3 players.

